# Grabación de audio digital en memoria SD



## Quique (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Tengo en mente un proyecto y necesito grabar audio en algún tipo de memoria de gran capacidad (creo que la mejor es en SD) y que después lo pueda reproducir en una PC. Ésto último es lo importante, se debe grabar en algún "formato" que después se pueda reproducir en la PC (wav, mp3, o el que sea...)

Bueno, este es el problema. Apelo a todos sus conocimientos para resolverlo y me ayuden   

Saludos a todos los Foristas, que hacen de éste un gran foro de discución.

Quique


----------



## fer45 (Feb 14, 2009)

si la pregunta va de formatos de audio para pc, y cual es de mayor calidad

son  los que no tienen perdidas alguna, APE/FLAC (tamaño aprox. la mitad del WAV) o el puro WAV

Saludos!


----------



## sonemati (Ago 31, 2009)

que es lo que queres? grabar desde un microcontrolador (PIC) grabar desde un microfono? grabar desde una entrada? explica mejor tu proyecto asi te podemos ayudar


----------



## teogomez (Ene 6, 2010)

Que tal!, yo también tengo el mismo problema y necesito ayuda con un proyecto similar.

Necesito grabar audio proveniente de un micrófono, dentro de una guitarra, y guardarlo en una memoria SD o alguna otra para posteriormente reproducirlo en una bocina o pasarlo a la computadora. lo siguiente sería mostrar el tiempo de grabación y algunos otros menus en un LCD, pero lo que más me interesa de momento es ¿Qué dispositivo es mejor para llevar a cabo la grabación?, que microcontrolador, que micrófono, o algún integrado que lleve a cabo esta tarea, mi idea es una grabación de buena calidad, quizá no de estudio, pero si algo decente, mejor que una grabación común de celular.

Gracias y esperamos su ayuda! Feliz año


----------

